# Study Group for April 2016 exam?



## Ronica27 (Nov 4, 2015)

Has anyone started a study group for the April 2016 exam yet? If not, is anyone interested? I know this is early, but I want to get on track now. Thanks!


----------



## JHW 3d (Nov 6, 2015)

Now would be a good time to get started. Definitely not too early.


----------



## Limamike (Dec 25, 2015)

Power option, I'm in DC but in?


----------



## jmooney5115 (Jan 6, 2016)

Hey. I started a Google group last October or so. There is no activity but here is the link: https://groups.google.com/forum/#!forum/ee-pe-exam-prep

I plan to take the Power option in April. Just have to hear back about my application.


----------



## saszew (Jan 7, 2016)

I'd love to join a study group!


----------



## jmooney5115 (Jan 7, 2016)

@saszew I saw accepted you into the Google group. There's not any activity but maybe that will change. I just finished procrastinating and now I'm ordering my books.


----------



## Ronica27 (Jan 12, 2016)

So sorry for not replying right away. I also requested membership to the group. Hopefully this will keep me on track with studying. I have the Graffeo book, the Complex Imaginary exams, and a few other sources. Where are you guys taking the exam?


----------



## jslogsdon (Jan 13, 2016)

Sent a request to join your group this morning.


----------



## Tbone39 (Jan 14, 2016)

Same here! - sent a request to join your group this morning.


----------



## dianevp (Jan 18, 2016)

I'm interested too. I'm located in the Chicago land area.


----------



## jgharris P.E. (Jan 19, 2016)

I'm interested in the study group as well.  Located in N. Central Florida


----------



## massoud78 (Feb 16, 2016)

Hi Everyone, I sent the request to join your group. I am taking the PE power in New York. This is my first time to take PE exam.


----------

